# Is Doeacc 'A' level can be considered as AQF ICT Major?



## New_user01 (May 29, 2013)

Hi, 

I've been trying to confirm whether my DOEACC 'A' level will be considered equivalent to Australian degree or it will be considered a diploma?

All Mara agents have different views on that.


I completed that in year 2005 but got Diploma in 2008 however all exams cleared in 2005 only and that shows in a certificate.

I have also completed B.Com (pass) in 2005 and having 6+ years of experience in ICT Business Analyst profile.

Please assist if i would get +ve skill assessment and would get any experience points.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## New_user01 (May 29, 2013)

Hi, 

I've been trying to confirm whether my DOEACC 'A' level will be considered equivalent to Australian degree or it will be considered a diploma?

All Mara agents have different views on that.

That contain all the computer related subjects which are as follows-:


Introduction
'A' level course of DOEACC Scheme is equivalent to an Advanced Diploma in Computer Applications. Students can acquire this qualification by undergoing this course and passing the examination conducted by the DOEACC Society. Working professionals can also appear in this examination directly, provided they possess the requisite educational qualification as indicated below.
Eligibility
i) For students appearing through an institute Level 'O' /Government recognized polytechnic engineering diploma after class 10. Followed in each case, by an accredited 'A' level course (no concurrency). A Government recognized polytechnic engineering diploma after 10+2 / Graduate and an accredited 'A' level course in each case.
ii) For students-at-large (Direct Applicants)Level 'O'/Government recognized polytechnic engineering diploma/Graduate. Followed in each case, by one year relevant experience*. The 'A' level diploma will awarded only after successful completion of the academic stream i.e. polytechnic engineering diploma after 10+2 or degree. 
*Relevant experience connotes job experience in IT, including teaching in a recognized institution as faculty member, excludes coaching.
Syllabus
The syllabus for 'A' level has been diversified. It contains:
- eight compulsory module and,
- two elective papers. 
In the diversified syllabi, new subjects have been added as electives and certain amendments have been made to the syllabus on some of the subjects. All the subjects prior to diversification have been retained on diversification of the syllabus, with the amendments mentioned above.
The syllabus for 'A' level can be obtained by post or in person from the DOEACC Society at a cost of Rs.150/- .


Examination: Examination for 'A' level will be held only under the diversification syllabus from January 2000 onwards. 'A' level as a whole is a sub-set of 'B'.
Papers: The papers for 'A' level are as under:-

Subject Code
Subject
A1-R3
IT Tools and Application
A2-R3
Business Systems
A3-R3
Programming & Problem solving through "C" Language
A4-R3
Computer Organization
A5-R3
Structured System Analysis & Design
A6-R3
Data Structure through "C" Language
A7-R3
Introduction to Data Base Management Systems
A8-R3
Basic of OS, Unix & Shell Programming
A9-R3
Data Communication and Networks
A10.1-R3
Elective
Introduction to Object Oriented Programming & C++
A10.2-R3
Elective
Introduction to Object Oriented Programming through Java
A10.3-R3
Elective
Computer Graphics


Also, I was awarded HDSE (higher diploma in Software engineering) from my institute in 2005. Would that help?

I completed that in year 2005 but got Diploma in 2008 however all exams cleared in 2005 only and that shows in a certificate.

I have also completed B.Com (pass) in 2005 and having 6+ years of experience in ICT Business Analyst profile.

Please assist if i would get +ve skill assessment and would get any experience points.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## New_user01 (May 29, 2013)

Is there anyone who could check and help me on this with their experience?

Regards,


----------



## vijumn (Jan 9, 2016)

*Doeacc*

I got the following skill assessment result.

Your B Level Certificate from DOEACC Society completed January 20XX has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.

Your A Level Certificate from DOEACC Society completed July 20XX has been assessed as
comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.

Hope it helps.


----------



## ankitataus (Dec 19, 2016)

I have completed my Bsc and then Doeacc A level.

Then I started my professional career and having 12+ yrs of pure IT experience.

Can you please tell me how much points even approx i would be getting for education and experience?

Because I if I am not wrong, they will cut/deduct FEW years of the experience as I do not have 3 yrs of degree in IT.

Request you to reply.



vijumn said:


> I got the following skill assessment result.
> 
> Your B Level Certificate from DOEACC Society completed January 20XX has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> ...


----------



## AJ$ (Jun 17, 2017)

Did anyone submitted RPL along with DOEACC a level documents..


----------



## AJ$ (Jun 17, 2017)

Did you submit RPL for assessment


----------



## AJ$ (Jun 17, 2017)

vijumn said:


> I got the following skill assessment result.
> 
> Your B Level Certificate from DOEACC Society completed January 20XX has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> ...


Did you submit RPL for assessment


----------



## ankitataus (Dec 19, 2016)

Hey Man,

If I can ask you, how and what you submitted to ACS for DOEACC assesement?

How you got transcript signed by DOEACC? or some other way?





vijumn said:


> I got the following skill assessment result.
> 
> Your B Level Certificate from DOEACC Society completed January 20XX has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smratis (Aug 5, 2019)

Dear all, can someone please tell me if only O level from DOEACC (1 year full time) be considered by ACS? My graduation university has shutdown and comes under a non recognised university and therefore there is no point in getting it evaluated. I have got about 13 years of experience in IT on the subjects that I studied in DOEACC. Thank you!


----------

